# Nate to Boston.



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Nate to Boston for Eddie House is being reported by MSG right now. So long Nate, wont really misss you.......:whiteflag:


----------



## Punk (Feb 4, 2010)

Won't miss you? Nate was the second best player on the team. 

I sure as hell will miss him.

It's unfortunate the trade happened but I hope everything works out with him in Boston.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

As a Celtics fan I'm sad to see Eddie go, but getting Robinson as a spark plug off the bench was a positive move. I hope Eddie plays up a storm in Dantoni's system and gets himself a nice contract this summer, he's still got something left.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

The trade is farcical. There's no way the trade works under the salary cap.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

urwhatueati8god said:


> The trade is farcical. There's no way the trade works under the salary cap.


I feel like they just haven't released the entirety of the trade. It's being reported by enough outlets that it has to have some legs, and Eddie House himself told the media today he's going to the Knicks.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Nate Robinson is a B.Y.C. player and they can only take back 2.02 million in salary for him.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Won't miss you? Nate was the second best player on the team.
> 
> I sure as hell will miss him.
> 
> It's unfortunate the trade happened but I hope everything works out with him in Boston.


Lmao, Chandler, Lee, Gallo are all better players then Nate. Maybe even harrington. Nate didnt play defense, didnt make any smart decisions, and would more often then not shoot us out of a game. Hes not a winning player and may have the lowest bball IQ in the NBA.


----------



## Punk (Feb 4, 2010)

urwhatueati8god said:


> The trade is farcical. There's no way the trade works under the salary cap.


Which is why they got rid of Darko's contract and will waive Brian.



Truknicksfan said:


> Lmao, Chandler, Lee, Gallo are all better players then Nate. Maybe even harrington. Nate didnt play defense, didnt make any smart decisions, and would more often then not shoot us out of a game. Hes not a winning player and may have the lowest bball IQ in the NBA.


If that's the case then the Lakers and Celtics would not have been interested in trading for him.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

I really would have liked for us to get a 1st round pick for giving up Nate, or at least Bil Walker alongside Giddens.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> If that's the case then the Lakers and Celtics would not have been interested in trading for him.


So no team has ever wanted the 5th best player on a team? The fact that the celtics wanted Nate does not prove that he was the best player on the team lol. They only gave up Eddie House, so neither the Knicks nor the Celtics thought he was worth more then Eddie House. Common lets get real here....Nate is no more then a chucker that will come off the bench on any team.

FYI Nate was a free agent last summer and there was NO interset in him from any team what-so-ever!(and nothing for nothing, Lee just made an all-star team, so how is HE not the best player on the team?)


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

http://www.boston.com/sports/basketball/celtics/extras/celtics_blog/2010/02/celtics-knicks.html

looks like u guys are gettin JR giddens too.

this trade doesnt really do much to me. i hate seeing eddie go.

hopefully celtics have something up their sleeves that will include nate as a trade piece for another player.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

This trade was terrible from a Knicks perspective. I'm not fan of Nate but at least the guy can win you games (even though he loses many more for you). Eddie House does nothing for us. Jr Giddens will be out of the league soon. Bill Walker may as well although I suspect he'll be a floater for a little while before that happens. The Knicks could have at least gotten a 1st round pick from the Celtics. Hell, they should have moved Jared Jefferies in this deal and forced the Celtics to give up Brian Cardinal and another expirer.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

We actually got Walker! Did I call it or what? If we keep Walker and Giddens I don't mind it so much, I like 'em both. Nate was outta here anyway after the season. I just wish we gave up Lee instead of the draft picks in the TMac deal.


----------



## Punk (Feb 4, 2010)

knicksfan said:


> We actually got Walker! Did I call it or what? If we keep Walker and Giddens I don't mind it so much, I like 'em both. Nate was outta here anyway after the season. I just wish we gave up Lee instead of the draft picks in the TMac deal.


Dude, seriously? What if those picks turn out to be Darko and Kwame of the new decade?

Trading Lee = Waving the white flag. The last thing they want to do is trade away a guy who is their top rebounder and scorer for draft picks that could turn into a disappointment.

Now, they get more cap space and potentially keep Walker and Sergio who could fit into their future with Gallo, Tony and Will.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Trading Lee = Waving the white flag. The last thing they want to do is trade away a guy who is their top rebounder and scorer for draft picks that could turn into a disappointment.


I think knicksfan is assuming were not going to re-sign Lee anyway so we might as well used him to save our picks.


----------

